# Trigger foods in Tomodachi Life



## AidenTheGamer (Oct 20, 2014)

Trigger foods are the foods that miis have special reactions to. They are the Super All-time/All-time favorites and the Worst/Worst ever foods. Here are the list of trigger foods I've found: (Also, please list some of your mii's trigger foods)
(** Means Super All-time favorite, * Means All-time favorite, ^ Means worst, and ^^ Means worst ever)
*Aiden (Me)*
Sports Drink*
*Felicity (Animal Crossing)*
Hard Candy^^
*Shane D. (Youtube)*
Mushroom^^
*Poncho (Animal Crossing)*
Escargot**
*Bob (Animal Crossing)*
Pizza*
Squid ink spaghetti^
*Tiffany (TBT)*
Red chili pepper^
*SwaySway (Breadwinners)*
Soda^
*Moe (Animal Crossing)*
Veggie burger^
*Marshal (Animal Crossing)*
Peach**
Celery^
*Charlie Brown (Peanuts)*
Red Chili pepper**
*Zoidberg*
Sweet and sour pork^
*Now for the Happy island islanders*
*Sages*
Ice-cream sandwich**
Brownie^
*Kish*
Hash browns*
Tomato^^
*Maya*
Elephant Ear**
*Layne*
Oatmeal cookie**
That's al I could think of for right now.


----------



## Toeto (Oct 21, 2014)

Isn't this different for every individual mii?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 21, 2014)

r there trigger warnings on those foodstuffs??


----------



## Flop (Oct 22, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> r there trigger warnings on those foodstuffs??


/triggered

So wouldn't they be random on another person's game?   I don't think there is a  set trigger food.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 22, 2014)

different favs/least favs vary from mii to mii llmmao. on my game, prussia (hetalia) REALLY likes tap water. thats the only one i can think of atm but i have found all-time fav/fav/all-time least fav foods.


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Oct 22, 2014)

I have a bird on my island (of course) and his super all-time favorite is sunflower seeds


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Oct 22, 2014)

I hate SwaySway. Not only is he from, in my opinion, the WORST TV Show in history, but he hates soda. My all time favorite is... Chili Prawns.


----------



## Mango (Oct 23, 2014)

im pretty sure you all mean this:

okay, i sent my brother a copy of my mii on his ds, using qr codes. i fed my mii coffee once, and it was her worst ever. then, my brother fed his version of me coffee, and it was her worst ever. same with everything else.


----------



## Ponyu (Oct 23, 2014)

Mango said:


> im pretty sure you all mean this:
> 
> okay, i sent my brother a copy of my mii on his ds, using qr codes. i fed my mii coffee once, and it was her worst ever. then, my brother fed his version of me coffee, and it was her worst ever. same with everything else.



I've been wondering about this, thank you for confirming (provided it's not a freakish coincidence)!


----------



## AidenTheGamer (Oct 23, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Elise (Oct 24, 2014)

My mii's favourite food of all time is french fries and she hates truffle. 

Once I was trying to cheer one of my miis up and I managed to feed her (and discover) both of her least favourite foods back to back. Oops, haha.


----------



## AidenTheGamer (Oct 26, 2014)

Elise said:


> My mii's favourite food of all time is french fries and she hates truffle.
> 
> Once I was trying to cheer one of my miis up and I managed to feed her (and discover) both of her least favourite foods back to back. Oops, haha.


The worst thing to ever happen to a Mii.


----------



## Elise (Oct 27, 2014)

AidenNook said:


> The worst thing to ever happen to a Mii.



I know! The worst thing was it was a mii I actually like. Most of the ones I don't like actually enjoy the gross food I feed them.


----------

